# 62 HARDTOP



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THANKS ESE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I tought you well my brother..... :biggrin: 

that shit is going to be tight homie.!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 1 2006, 11:15 AM~6085984
> *I tought you well my brother..... :biggrin:
> 
> that shit is going to be tight homie.!
> *


TO ALL THE HATERS BIGGS IS ONE COOL MOFO....I'M NOT ON HIS NUTS OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT, BUT BIGGS GOT MAD LOVE FOR A HOMEBOY..ESE  REASON I SAY THAT IS BECAUSE 47 VIEWS & NO REPLYS HATERS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:worship: :thumbsup: thats sik bro.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 1 2006, 10:19 AM~6086018
> *:worship:  :thumbsup: thats sik bro.
> *


x2 looks bad ass :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HATER ! 








WHy you pull the drop top apart for this ? The drop was clean ! Thats what i Hate ! LOL! 

Its looking good Marinate !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 11:33 AM~6086109
> *HATER !
> WHy you  pull the drop top apart  for this ?  The drop was clean !  Thats what i Hate ! LOL!
> 
> ...


JUST TO CHECK IT OUT...I THINK I WANT TO GO CHROME..I GOT A GOLD PLATED 62 AT THE PAD, BUT WE'LL SEE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS 408MODELS & LOWRIDIN14!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 10:35 AM~6086126
> *THANKS 408MODELS & LOWRIDIN14!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

CHEESIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DO it Brown with all gold ! Then you could call Butter cup!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2006, 11:38 AM~6086149
> *CHEESIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DO it Brown with all gold !  Then you could call  Butter cup!
> *


WITH PEANUT BUTTER GUTS....OW WE


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

didn't this 62 hardtop used to be a convertible  ??? or is it me


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Sep 1 2006, 11:40 AM~6086155
> *didn't this 62 used to be a convertible
> *


STILL GOT IT!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hey marinate, i got a 61 all gold plated but the bad thing is that the undercariage is together with the frame. should i mask the frame and leave it gold and paint hte rest of the under cariage? can you post a pick of your gold plated 62 undercariage for an example.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 1 2006, 11:46 AM~6086215
> *hey marinate, i got a 61 all gold plated but the bad thing is that the undercariage is together with the frame. should i mask the frame and leave it gold and paint hte rest of the under cariage? can you post a pick of your gold plated 62 undercariage for an example.
> *


I DON'T HAVE A PIC ON HAND, BUT YEA THATS WHAT I DID I MASK EVERTHING THAT I STILL WANTED GOLD THE PAINTED LIGHT COATS....LET ME SEE IF I CAN FIND A PICK OF MINE


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thats lookin bad ass..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 1 2006, 11:46 AM~6086215
> *hey marinate, i got a 61 all gold plated but the bad thing is that the undercariage is together with the frame. should i mask the frame and leave it gold and paint hte rest of the under cariage? can you post a pick of your gold plated 62 undercariage for an example.
> *


408 LOOK AT THE PIC IN HERE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=193549&st=0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks hella sick marinate :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 09:55 AM~6086266
> *408 LOOK AT THE PIC IN HERE
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=193549&st=0
> *


i checked it out and i see your undercarriage and frame are painted the same color. i might just paint the whole under neath hok w frame cause it might look funny with frame gold. i liked the way yours looked. my kandy 64 has the frame painted kandy so i might mask off just some small areas. thanks 4 the pics and help bro.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 1 2006, 12:23 PM~6086460
> *i checked it out and i see your undercarriage and frame are painted the same color. i might just paint the whole under neath hok w frame cause it might look funny with frame gold. i liked the way yours looked. my kandy 64 has the frame painted kandy so i might mask off just some small areas. thanks 4 the pics and help bro.
> *


any time homie


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 1 2006, 11:52 AM~6086243
> *thats lookin bad ass..
> *


THANKS IMPORTMADNESS....YOU FROM ARIZONA?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

lookin clean marinate nice job :thumbsup: 


im goin to have to cheack with beto to see if he has a spare 63 hardtop body


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 1 2006, 01:14 PM~6086681
> *lookin clean marinate nice job  :thumbsup:
> im goin to have to cheack with beto to see if he has a spare 63 hardtop body
> *


THANKS BRO..GONNA BUILD IT LIKE MY RAGTOP :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: cant wait to see the paint


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

patterns???? :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 1 2006, 03:36 PM~6087514
> *:thumbsup: cant wait to see the paint
> *


CANDY RED!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 1 2006, 03:39 PM~6087528
> *patterns???? :dunno:
> *


MAYBE ON THE ROOF :dunno:I LIKE THE STRAIGHT CANDY COLORS ON 60'S :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 1 2006, 03:59 PM~6087720
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: THANKS TWINN!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Engine already looks sick! Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 2 2006, 09:20 AM~6091143
> *Engine already looks sick! Good job! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JEVRIES, BUT THAT THE CHASSIS TO MY RAGTOP DUCE..HARDTOP IS GONNA BE THE SAME ALSO! :biggrin:


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Marinate,
SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
:0 :0 THAT ENGINE :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Sep 2 2006, 08:02 PM~6093626
> *Marinate,
> SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
thanks homie...the chassis goes to this car


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL! Love the color MARINATE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking real SWEET !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2006, 07:40 AM~6179347
> *Looking real SWEET !
> *


x-2 bro.. where can i get me a 62 H/T ? :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

me and u need to talk one on one


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro. damn cant wait to start mine later, but convertible though. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 15 2006, 08:29 AM~6179675
> *me and u need to talk one on one
> *



sumthin called a pm buddy look it up


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 15 2006, 09:29 AM~6179675
> *me and u need to talk one on one
> *


WHAT YOU GOT TO SAY ?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 15 2006, 08:31 AM~6179692
> *WHAT YOU GOT TO SAY ?
> *


Maybe he wants you to be his friend?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES...BIG THANKS TO BIGGS! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 15 2006, 08:51 AM~6179839
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES...BIG THANKS TO BIGGS! :biggrin:
> *


ANYTHING FOR THE HOMIE'S. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Smooth :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Marinate did you trash the 63 you grabbed the roof off of or is it the 1 you are using on the wagon ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2006, 12:06 PM~6180748
> *Marinate  did you trash the 63  you grabbed the roof off of or is it the 1  you are using on the wagon ?
> *


YEA ALL THE PARTS ARE FOR THE WAGON...WHY WHATS UP WHAT YOU NEED?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

No just didnt know if the parts woudl line up or did you have to work them over to use them ?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID THIS WEEKEND!

















 :biggrin: STILL NEED TO ADD MORE & CLEAR!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuking SICK homie!! I like that alot.


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

DAM THE PATTERNS LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK MAAN
DID YOU DO THE HOOD LIKE THAT TO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 17 2006, 07:59 PM~6193435
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID THIS WEEKEND!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN NICE CAR MARINATE :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 1 2006, 08:06 AM~6084891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's hella clean G! look's great


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS ALOT HOMIES!...JUST TRYING TO TAKE MY MIND OFF OTHER BUILDS!........

BIG THANKS TO BIGGS & FLYNN FOR THE MOTIVATION!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 17 2006, 09:59 PM~6193435
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING I DID THIS WEEKEND!
> 
> 
> ...


You taking the game to another level player ! Like it alot !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovin' those patterns man, DAMN good job!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS ALOT HOMIES! :biggrin: 

DUNNO WHAT OTHER COLOR TO PUT ON IT........ANY SUGGESTIONS? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Now thats somw sweet paint work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 18 2006, 11:50 AM~6196637
> *Now thats somw sweet paint work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here you go marinate. i found my 62 rag put away in a box from back in the day's 1999.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

that shit is clean bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

this one too!. :biggrin: 





























now this is chrome. i think im going to need these


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

your welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

when was the fleetline built


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

99, 00. can't realy remember


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks really good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BIG DOG!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2006, 07:13 AM~6202314
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG DOG!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE. 1 DAY I WAN'T TO BUILD LIKE YOU.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO BIGGS THOSE ARE REAL FLY CARS THERE BIGG HOMIE,PM ME WHEN YOUR GOING TO ROLL TO MY PAD!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 19 2006, 11:06 AM~6203891
> *YO BIGGS THOSE ARE REAL FLY CARS THERE BIGG HOMIE,PM ME WHEN YOUR GOING TO ROLL TO MY PAD!
> *


I WILL DO THAT HOMIE. 
ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW UP NORTH WITH US?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 12:10 PM~6203918
> *I WILL DO THAT HOMIE.
> ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW UP NORTH WITH US?
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: i'll be there


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 18 2006, 09:32 PM~6200508
> *this one too!. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those are some ugly ass cars.




























haha.j/k.  but dam.at least dust it off.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2006, 11:19 AM~6203970
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: i'll be there
> *


I TOLD YOU JUST GET TO MY PAD FUCKER. :biggrin: AND WE WILL ROLL. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 19 2006, 11:22 AM~6203981
> *those are some ugly ass cars.
> haha.j/k.  but dam.at least dust it off.
> *


OH YOU REMEMBER THAT ONE ,,IT TOOK THE MASTER AWARD AT THE SO.CAL CLASSIC ...MEMBER , YOU MEMBER  . IT'S BEEN PUT AWAY SINCE THEN. DAM 6 YEAR'S ALREADY.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 19 2006, 12:37 PM~6204035
> *OH YOU REMEMBER THAT ONE ,,IT TOOK THE MASTER AWARD AT THE SO.CAL CLASSIC ...MEMBER , YOU MEMBER  . IT'S BEEN PUT AWAY SINCE THEN. DAM 6 YEAR'S ALREADY.
> *


dam.6 yrs.time flys.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

got any progress pics??? :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Sep 19 2006, 05:21 PM~6205521
> *got any progress pics???  :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


NOTHING YET HOMIE...SOMETIME THIS WEEK!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS! FINALLY GOT SOME FOIL & CLEAR ON IT! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

lika always chingon :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thats one gangsta looking duece :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANX HOMIES!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN NICE!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn bro, that paint is pimp  NICE JOB!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THATS SICK HOMIE!!!!! NICE JOB!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin good Marinate. I like that top. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good wey.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 16 2006, 11:41 AM~6377732
> *looking good wey.
> *


x2 Nice work here boy ! Plus that color with the Goldies is killum !


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

that looks tight maan


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES JUST TRYING TO HANG WITH THE BIG BOYS! :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Lookin Sick homie.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Sweet deuce! :thumbsup: One of these days I oughta put some of my latest kits on the backburner for my deuce, but the question is, 'Will I?' :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks homies!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

POST WHORE.! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 18 2006, 08:16 PM~6397268
> *POST WHORE.! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 18 2006, 09:16 PM~6397268
> *POST WHORE.! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 18 2006, 08:26 PM~6397328
> *:cheesy:
> *


         :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 18 2006, 07:16 PM~6397268
> *POST WHORE.! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

: : : : : : : :


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 18 2006, 10:58 PM~6398280
> *: : : : : : : :
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 20 2006, 07:34 AM~6407124
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 16 2006, 11:56 AM~6378739
> *THANKS HOMIES JUST TRYING TO HANG WITH THE BIG BOYS! :biggrin:
> *


You're doing a damn good job of it too!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 20 2006, 10:54 AM~6407914
> *You're doing a damn good job of it too!
> *


THANX POKEY! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

some pics of the undies & color sanded roof!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking good homie. Who did your plating on this one? I just got some back from chrometech and it does not look damn near as good as yours or even the ones on the LS. Yours ever look different?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 24 2006, 12:13 PM~6433198
> *Looking good homie. Who did your plating on this one? I just got some back from chrometech and it does not look damn near as good as yours or even the ones on the LS. Yours ever look different?
> *


i bought the kit from AZTECONE :biggrin:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

nice build like it a lot 

the mix of color are sick

keep the good work


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Oct 24 2006, 05:38 PM~6435577
> *nice build like it a lot
> 
> the mix of color are sick
> ...


THANX HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DATS A BADDASS CAR HOMIE,LOOKS SICK,LIKE DA COLOR GOOD JOB


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Looking GOOD! Cant wait for my 62 h/t to arrive!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 29 2006, 12:37 AM~6465504
> *Looking GOOD! Cant wait for my 62 h/t to arrive!
> *


THANX HOMIE...HERES THE FINAL CLEAR COAT! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2006, 09:23 PM~6481799
> *THANX HOMIE...HERES THE FINAL CLEAR COAT! :0
> 
> 
> ...


Man in that light those patterns are lookin really good!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANX MINI..SUNLIGHT PICS TOMARROW


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2006, 08:23 PM~6481799
> *THANX HOMIE...HERES THE FINAL CLEAR COAT! :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sweet ...nice combo

oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn that looks sick! :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin tight man!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

VERY NICE!!

Can't wait to see the sunlight pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2006, 07:37 PM~6481857
> *THANX MINI..SUNLIGHT PICS TOMARROW
> *



:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 2 2006, 04:53 AM~6489742
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro haven't got them yet!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FINALLY SOME OUTDOOR PICS!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

damn nice work


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

fucken beautiful


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 5 2006, 02:25 PM~6508196
> *fucken beautiful
> *


For real Brother This shit looks tight as hell !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks great, gold BMF is a pain to do, yours looks great!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks delicious!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

HELL YEAH!!! AMAZING!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS ALOT HOMIES....


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Hell, looks so fuckin nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thats a Sweet paint job


oneyed


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 5 2006, 03:03 PM~6509243
> *Thats a Sweet paint job
> oneyed
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN!!! that paint is beautiful, GREAT job Homie!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Came out nice homie!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

CLEANNNNNNNNNN


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

that is sic :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that paint looks shiiiiiney :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANX HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang Marinate stop POST WHORE !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2006, 02:04 PM~6514382
> *Dang  Marinate  stop  HATER :buttkick: [/u]*[/i]


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

T

T

T

:biggrin: 


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*T
T
T

LOOKIN NICE EDDIE!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

T
T
T 

Just thought i would help you out ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*SWEET!!!*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALRIGHT HOMIES I FINALLY FINISHED IT! :biggrin: 








































































THANKS TO M.C.B.A FOR BEING HOMIES WHEN I NEEDED THEM THE MOST! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: ahh that red and gold combo, fucken beautiful


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

that bitch looks wet!! great build


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You Think that looks good ? :dunno: 





I Think its down right BANGIN! ~ That ended up lookin sweet Marinate ! Great job ! Now lets see it paired up with the drop top !


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Ouch!!!! That gave me a touthache........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANX HOMIES THOSE PICS MINI WILL COME TOMARROW! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN NICE Marinate!! Clean as fuck as usual.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2006, 05:56 PM~6613887
> *You  Think that  looks  good ? :dunno:
> I  Think its  down right    BANGIN! ~  That  ended  up  lookin  sweet  Marinate !  Great  job !  Now  lets  see it  paired  up  with the  drop  top !
> *



oh they are 2 differnt cars 

lol i thought the hard top was the drop top just updated lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT SHIT LOOK'S SWEET CARNALITO. KEEP DOING THE DO.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That bad boy looks good.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANX HOMIES...THE TWINS PICS WILL BE UP SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
damn thats clean


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Thats badass bro.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Incredible build, turned out beautiful!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANX HOMIES...MORE PICS COMING TODAY!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MARINATE HAS STRUCK GOLD!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES OF YOUR'S LOOK KLEEEEEN HOMIE. KEEP THEM BADASS RIDE'S COMING. :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

DAMN :0 CHINGON LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

what a crew ! They all 3 look like top award winners !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANX HOMIES....STILL GOT TO FINISH THE 62 WAGON TO FINISH THE TRIO! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I just started my 62 hardtop. Im gonna do my homies car.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hell yeah i love the look of the hard top!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Lookin Good Guey I GOt Me A 62 Hard Top Im Gonna Build When I Finish All THe SHit I GOt Now


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

This is the car im gonna do for my homie Phil


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS COOL GOOD LUCK


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll keep posting pic so you guys can see how it comes out.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 25 2006, 01:50 PM~6634041
> *I'll keep posting pic so you guys can see how it comes out.
> *


THANKS FOR KEEPING US UPDATED, BUT CAN YOU START YOUR OWN POST


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 25 2006, 01:50 PM~6634041
> *I'll keep posting pic so you guys can see how it comes out.
> *


THATS COOL, BUT START YOUR OWN POST


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

my bad bro no problem. Ill do that


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THOSE RIDE CAME OUT CLEAN WEY. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 09:06 AM~6644063
> *THOSE RIDE CAME OUT CLEAN WEY. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin: JUST WAIT TILL THE 60 COMES OUT!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

UNDIES ON THE WAY TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 09:10 AM~6644085
> *UNDIES ON THE WAY TODAY.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

whore


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha,ha,ha!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------

